# dependable G scale couplers



## larry g (Oct 8, 2012)

I am not a G scale guy, but I have been helping operate a local G scale public outdoor layout. There has been a problem with couplers coming apart, and they are wanting to switch to all Bachman couplers (as opposed to a mix). I am recommending that, first, they research to determine the most functionally dependable G scale coupler and switching to that.
Can you guys advise?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

In my limited experience I have found that the old hook and loop style works best for me. I have some of the real couplers and they won't stay together on my track.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I never had a problem with Aristocraft rolling stock separating, however they are out of business.


----------

